
19 Year Old Takes a Stab at Web 2.0 With a Social Site For Computing and Technology. - mstefff
http://www.prleap.com/pr/72413/
======
zaidf
Congratulations! You've got a great start - build on it.

------
mstefff
Thank you. Very nice comment.

